

Vote for an official MongoDB driver for NodeJS - scriby
https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-2141

======
bartonfink
Is there a reason that node.js needs its own driver separate from the extant
Javascript driver for Mongo? Are those language bindings somehow incompatible
with the node programming model?

